# Vivre à Grenoble!



## YellowSubMarine83 (8 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes (bonne "fête"aux femmes!!)

Voici ce qui m'amène, Je vais d'ici peu déménager sur Grenoble pour y travailler. Je voulais connaître des avis et des conseils par le biais de la communauté Mac ; vu que je n'ai pas de famille sur la région.

En effet, je quitte la région toulonnaise pour les montagnes de Grenoble. Je vais surement travailler à l'Ecole des Pupilles de l'Air à Montbonnot-St-Martin. Pourquoi surement? Car (suite à un concours) je vais travailler dans une unité de l'armée de l'Air sur Grenoble.
D'après mes recherches, je n'ai trouvé que l'EPA. 

Je souhaiterais avoir des conseils pour biens débuter dans la région et des pièges à éviter. Bien évidamment je vais faire des recherches via internet et les agences. Mais si qqu'un peu me conseiller un village plus qu'un autre, un quartier à éviter, ou des transactions immo convenables pour affiner mes recherches ; je suis à l'écoute, et merci d'avance.

Petites infos : je suis marié avec deux enfants (un 5 ans scolarisé, le second :  2 ans)

Voilà, je compte un peu sur vous, c'est un tournant dans la vie fort agréable mais il faut le préparer au mieux.

D'avance, je vous remercie toutes et tous.

Et comme j'ai réussi mon concours, je me permet d'offrir une tournée générale au bar MacG.

A bientôt.


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mars 2006)

tu quittes notre si belle région pour aller vers le froid (j'habite ollioules) !!!! bon courage pour la suite


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> y a Taho!



Et peut-être moi bientôt. J'y travaille depuis presque un mois, mais j'habite plus au nord, dans la partie iséroise de la grande couronne de Lyon. Pour l'instant, je prend le train et j'hésite encore à bouger là-bas, surtout que je n'ai qu'une mission temporaire (un an, quand-même). Je connais pas le coin, à vrai dire, mais la ville commence à me charmer...


----------



## Taho! (8 Mars 2006)

A savoir, amis grenoblois, actuels ou en devenir, que l'association Pomme Grenette est là et qu'elle organise une bouffe le 18 Mars prochain...  Vous y seriez les bienvenus (surtout avec une tournée payée par YellowSubmarine )

Picouto : Merci ! :love:

A bientôt !


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (9 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> tu quittes notre si belle région pour aller vers le froid (j'habite ollioules) !!!! bon courage pour la suite




Eh oui, mais tu sais comme moi que nous ne choisissons pas toujours ce que nous voulons !! (sinon, intel ne serait pas dans nos macs  )

Sinon, je vous remercie chaudement de vos bons conseils. C'est très sympa !

Un gros merci, plus particulièrement à Taho!.

D'après l'office du tourisme de Grenoble, la seule unité de l'armée de l'air d'active, c'est l'EPA de MontBonnot.

Si qqun à des infos supp. sur ce "côté" de Grenoble.


----------

